# gun laws already, NEED HELP, Illinois



## jrb70 (Jul 9, 2008)

Our president elect friends here in Chicago are at it all ready, if everyone can call and cast their vote to save the first of many places ready to pass this. PLEASE VOTE! as they say here in corrupt county, or cook county, vote early and often. Many other counties here in Illinois are lining up behind this! Your state or county can be next.




ISRA (Illinois State Rifle Association) Alert: 
*County County Phone Poll For Gun Control Ordinance Is Still Active * 

Larry Suffredin and his cohorts on the Cook County Board are up to their old tricks again.

In order to justify passage of gun control ordinances designed to close all gun shops and ban and confiscate most guns owned by citizens of the county, the Cook County Board is conducting a telephone poll where callers can vote for or against the gun control ordinances.

Like everything else in Cook County, this poll is probably rigged. So, its very important that you do the following:

1. Call 1-312 -603-6400 and select Option #1 when prompted. At the next prompt, select Option #1 again. Then, when prompted to vote on the gun control ordinance, press #2.

2. You should also forward this alert on to all your gun owning friends and have them vote too.

3. You should also post this alert to any and all Internet bulletin boards or blogs to which you belong.

YOU DO NOT HAVE TO BE A RESIDENT OF COOK COUNTY, IL TO VOTE!


Lets beat the president elect and friends, including Suffredin at their own game! And, save your guns.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

That's one for "Nay"


----------



## Blownsvt (Nov 1, 2008)

seen this on another forum already. obama is a joke.


----------



## LowTrunkOzz (Apr 5, 2008)

huntin_addict said:


> That's one for "Nay"


Make that 2!

nate


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Blownsvt said:


> seen this on another forum already. obama is a joke.


just the beginning!!


----------



## Blownsvt (Nov 1, 2008)

just called and voted no


----------



## Johndel (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately this is only the beginning of the liberal BS! ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ !


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

You have my vote from CANADA. Done. ANd Obama is supposed to help the economy?????????ukey:


----------



## warbird51 (Aug 10, 2008)

[

QUOTE=Blownsvt;8009390]seen this on another forum already. obama is a joke.[/QUOTE]


----------



## warbird51 (Aug 10, 2008)

no......obama's not a joke! we need to educate all of his agenda.


----------



## biotroller (Jan 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

Opposed


----------



## =>>>Elkillr===> (Dec 4, 2008)

Another no vote from Idaho...thanks for the heads up!!!!


----------



## NELAwhitetail (Dec 25, 2008)

*Obama and economy*

everyone heard the promises from Obama to help the economy. He has so far held true. November 5th, all of our local gun shops sold out of any semi-auto rifle. I went to my friend's hole in the wall pawn shop, they had been getting calls from 3 hours away looking for one. no luck. Apparently, people who have any money, have been buying up any gun they might ever want, and ammo for them. I was looking for some bullets for my hunting rifle, there were only 2 boxes left where there were 2 cases two days earlier. I bought them, and some .40, and .357, and .308. check out the thread "ammunition accountability"


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

you got my vote from pennsylvania and im about to send an email to everyone i know


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

Got my vote from Wisconsin :darkbeer:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Another no vote just registered. Gonna get my wife to do it tonight too.


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

I just voted no, and will have everyone I know call tomorrow.

to paraphrase Uncle Ted, I don't need a piece of paper issued from the government in order to have free speach, why do I need their permission to own/carry a gun, since it is my right granted by the US Constitution.


----------

